# Kioti lk3054 backhoe plumbing ?



## scottcalv (Jan 3, 2015)

New in the forum here. I recently bought a 1998 lk3054 with FEL and I like it. It has tons of hours, but I felt like the price was right. I have put about 50 hours on it myself and have had zero problems. Except I did adjust the pto clutch bolts.

But here is my question. I want to build a subframe mounted backhoe to use with this tractor. I have been all over this forum and other forums as well. My questions are concerning the hydraulics.

#1-does the tractor have enough hydraulics alone to run a backhoe, or do I need a pto pump?

#2-backhoe or not, I would like to plumb into the power beyond for a rear remote, or the backhoe if I choose this method, but I am confused about the power beyond and need pics.

Is it the block on the right side that the lines run into and then go out to the FEL?
If so, HOW do I plumb into that to get hydraulics to the rear? 

Thanks
Scott


----------

